# Winnipeg amplifier and/or cabinet builders



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good amplifier tech in Winnipeg who also does cabinets. I have a 90s Garnet amp that Gar Gillies built for me that I would like freshened up and put into a better quality cabinet.

Thanks


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke (Jul 27, 2009)

gevans378 said:


> Does anyone know of a good amplifier tech in Winnipeg who also does cabinets. I have a 90s Garnet amp that Gar Gillies built for me that I would like freshened up and put into a better quality cabinet.
> 
> Thanks


Actually, I do. Contact James Peters at Peters Amplification and he may be able to help you out. He's a custom builder and I'm not sure how willing he is to "freshen" it up for you. It depends on what you mean by that.
http://www.petersamplification.com/

As for the cabinet; Steamco is also in Winnipeg:

http://www.steamcomusic.com/contact

They are suppliers that also build cabinets.

This is an example of both (Voltage cab and Peters head):


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

My tech in Winnipeg is great, but he only does amp repair and modding. PM me and I'll give you his contact. You can inquire with him from there. He could direct you to the appropriate person. He has lots of contacts.


----------

